# CPE Question



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Need some advice about what level to enter Kayto in for CPE. She's MX and MXJ in AKC, AAD in USDAA, and EAC and EJC in NADAC.

Then I need to figure out what Fullhouse, Colors, Jackpot and Wildcard are!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I think with your accomplishments you may want to consider L3 or L2. Level 3 is as high as you can go to start in CPE. In some instances L2 will be too easy for you (esp some games that are combined L1 and L2)... but it depends on your goals. 

From the rule book:
Level 2 – recommended for dogs who may have earned the first title in another agility organization, or for a handler who has
previously titled another dog in agility. Level 2 will include the Teeter-Totter and 5 to 8 weaves in Standard. Any dog OR handler may begin showing in CPE in Level 2 regardless of their experience.

Level 3 - recommended for dogs who may have earned at least the first title or higher in one or more other agility organizations.
-----------------
I am no good at designing my own courses for points, so of the games you listed I like Colors and Wildcard the best. The thing to remember in CPE is that in many of the games, the table ends the course... the dog just has to touch it... but you have to get there, even if you get whistled off during your run, move to the table to finish the run. 

Colors consists of two short courses on the same field that you pick the one that works best for your team. So you pick either red or blue/circles or squares on a course map and you have to stay with that course until the end.

Fullhouse: Must design a course of your own that gets you 3 of a kind, a pair and a joker before the whistle blows. There is also a required points score. 3 Jumps; 2 Circles (tunnels etc); 1 Joker=Contacts, weaves, broad, double, triple. The table stops the run. 

Jackpot: two part course... the first is up to you to get the number of points required; the second is a gamble in which you must exercise your distance skills. There are traditional (just described) and non-traditional courses...up to the judge. Run to the table to finish the course.

Wildcard: Is a judges designed course with three options within the course. And depending on the level you compete at you must select a set amount of Option A or Option B. For example, I am in L2 and must get 2 A's and 1 B (and going for more B's ie harder doesnt help you here). So the judge has two obstables side by side at three spots on the course, one obstacle per spot is somewhat more difficult than the other. You must decide of the three wildcards on course where you will take the A (easier) or the B (harder) depending on what is required for your level. 

I am enjoying CPE with my novice dog. Let us know what you think.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: agilegsdsThen I need to figure out what Fullhouse, Colors, Jackpot and Wildcard are!


Enter level 3--you'll be bored in level 2--unless you're rehabbing or retraining something.

Jackpot is Gamblers. Some are "traditional" (gamble line like in USDAA) but there are non-traditional as well, which may involve a line, but in my experience most don't--usually there are 3 obstacles designated as gamble obstacles and may be taken at any time during your run, ending on the table to stop the time.

Colors is basically half a standard course. There are two overlapping courses; you pick one (or your dog does!







).

Wildcard is usually a little shorter than standard. It's a numbered course, but at three places on the course you will have to choose between two obstacles. One obstacle will be designated as a 1, the other will be a 2--1 is easier, 2 is harder (in theory). In levels 1/2, you must do two 1s and one 2. In levels 3/4/5/C, you must do two 2s and one 1.

FullHouse is a point accumulation game, basically like the opening of USDAA gamblers. You have to get at least 3 jumps, 2 round things (tunnel/tire) and one joker (contact, weaves, two jump combo). But you'll need more than the basic 6 obstacles to earn the total points needed to qualify.

Clear as mud?









~Kristin


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't even know any of those games, but if I enter a trial I always enter everything! Then just watch and ask lot's of questions. 

AND HAVE FUN! Heck, I've already had all the nerves, got up early, drove to the site. May as well run my dog and we may even figure it out and Q !


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also would enter them all even if your not sure what they are about, most judges will ask if there are "newbies" in the class and will explain the 'game'...You can also get descriptions from the CPE site.

I entered not knowing a darn thing about the games, but they were easy to pick up on and loads of fun )


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses, they are very helpful. Kristin, your explanation of the games was really good, no mud here. But it looks like I'll have to pass on the upcoming trial. I just got a new job today (Yippee!!!!!!!) and I may be starting that weekend.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Yay for the job, but phooey that it interferes with agility!

~Kristin


----------

